# Do any of you men ride a woman's bike



## Quick Cal (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't want to get a bunch of bikes. No room for them. I want just one rider, maybe 2,,,lol. Ya right. 

I would really like an old JC Higgins.  I collect Coleman and Sears lanterns. Have a bunch. JC Higggins too. 

So I seen a really cool old JC Higgins. But it's a woman's bike. Is it taboo to be seen all over town an a woman's bike,,,lol.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2020)

i've taken one of the gal's bikes out now and again no weird hang ups here
anybody got a prob that's their prob and they can keep it







then again my '36 colson rider is pink so you can see how many f's i'm giving


----------



## the tinker (Jul 17, 2020)

No. Ride what you want. Actually, if you are old, male or female, riding a girl's bike is much easier on you. I'd change the saddle to a more comfortable one  and maybe put on the bigger boy's pedals. Girl's bikes are easier for old timers to get on and off and are geared for the weaker sex or should I just say weak. Does that sound sexist? Maybe, but they are easier to ride. The only thing that bugs me is when someone on the CABE posts a photo of a boy's bike and refers to it as a "she."  An old boy's bike is not and never will be an "old girl." But, ride what you want and truth be told, folks today can't tell a boy's bike from a girl's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2020)

No, only because my girl doesn't let me...and they're too small. Otherwise, who cares!


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2020)

No


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm an old guy, 60. I really want to ride a bike for exercise. Would a big steel tank Higgy be too heavy? 

I do have a spaceliner I just got that I'm working on. But man. Those old big Higgy's really do it for me,,,lol.


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 17, 2020)

You mean step-through or mixte right?


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 17, 2020)

Is this worth $200?


----------



## bobbystillz (Jul 17, 2020)

Do it! They ride great! I've ridden a few around on the regular.


----------



## bobbystillz (Jul 17, 2020)

Quick Cal said:


> Is this worth $200?
> 
> View attachment 1230351



Yes. I'd pay $200, though I would try to get it for less. That's a beautiful bike!


----------



## bobbystillz (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm fixing up this J.C. Higgins for my wife right now.






Found the original light thanks to @Phattiremike


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 17, 2020)

Quick Cal said:


> Is this worth $200?
> 
> View attachment 1230351



Indeed it is.

As mentioned, try to get it for less, but if not, and you like it. Do it.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 17, 2020)

I do ride my bride's 1941 Elgin more often than she does.   She loves her modern 3 speed more, and it weighs a lot less also.  The Elgin is 69 pounds of American freedom.

Of course, it is just another Sears bicycle. 




Also have a couple of others in riding condition presently.
41ish Shelby




1947 Roadmaster




When I ride these, it has nothing to do with the step through frame, I just like to ride bikes, and these ones need to be ridden also.  
I would rather ride my Pierce Racer over any other bike I have owned though, and typically do.  Ride to live, live to ride.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 17, 2020)

It's funny I was just thinking today as I struggled to get my leg over the top of the boys frame on the bike I was riding that it won't be long until I'll be riding a girls bike full time .


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 18, 2020)

ricobike said:


> It's funny I was just thinking today as I struggled to get my leg over the top of the boys frame on the bike I was riding that it won't be long until I'll be riding a girls bike full time .



As we get older . It becomes harder to lift are legs . We all become less flexible. So I can see how girls bikes can be a better option then . The main thing is that we Enjoy the ride regardless


----------



## Sven (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't but I would ...
"Canal Bikes"
A few of the fishermen on the Cape Cod Canal use "womens" bikes as a platform. Makes sense, I know I can't swing my leg over  all of that gear and dodge the fishing rods.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2020)

Quick Cal said:


> Is this worth $200?
> 
> View attachment 1230351



If this is on FB from STL, it is indeed a really nice bike.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 18, 2020)

Tis a fun ride...smooth rollin'


----------



## stoney (Jul 18, 2020)

Quick Cal said:


> Is this worth $200?
> 
> View attachment 1230351




Yes, go for it. Great color combo


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 18, 2020)

I ve had over 300 balloon tire museum quality bikes. my favorite two bikes to ride have been 40-41 Girls colson cushioneer firestone super cruiser and girls 38 speedline airflow ...... 54 Monark mens superdeluxe with schwinn style spring fork u can stand up bounce the action was so good i could make it go a block without pedaling ......


----------



## ricobike (Jul 18, 2020)

Sven said:


> I don't but I would ...
> "Canal Bikes"
> A few of the fishermen on the Cape Cod Canal use "womens" bikes as a platform. Makes sense, I know I can't swing my leg over  all of that gear and dodge the fishing rods.




This is my problem too.  I run front and rear baskets on most of the bikes that I ride.  I do most of my grocery shopping on my bikes.  When that rear basket is full, the only way to get my leg over is to go over the top bar.   It's always been a struggle when it's loaded down, it just seems like more of a struggle now.  Girls frames are starting to look pretty good .


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2020)

Is this a trick question??


----------



## Huguenot (Jul 18, 2020)

Perhaps it's just the words -woman's or girl's bike .
The term "low entry" is being used by a number of bike companies to describe these, and the frame style is used on a lot of newer hybrid and ebikes, many of which are ridden by guys. I find it a little less off-putting than "unisex".
Nothing wrong with riding what is comfortable for you, who cares what other's think anyway.

So I seen a really cool old JC Higgins. But it's a woman's bike. Is it taboo to be seen all over town an a woman's bike,,,lol.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 18, 2020)

catfish said:


> No



X2


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 18, 2020)

Maybe for a periodic test ride; or for delivery (short range) of the bike itself. 
Most of my girls bike projects are of the classic tank-top variety; except for the industrial newsgirl, (but can a Works*man* even be a girls bike?).


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 18, 2020)

I ride a girls bike a lot. I'm 68 and gravity has taken a toll on my apple sack so it's much more comfortable and besides girls bikes in general are in much better condition. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 18, 2020)

Quick Cal said:


> Is this worth $200?
> 
> View attachment 1230351



That's a pretty cool bike. Looks like a really early post war ( not sure, check the serial if you get it). Colors are great, nice delta light on front. Heck ya, good bike to pickup and ride, but it won't be your last Lol.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 18, 2020)

The better bicycle companies, that are driven by the needs of their customers (rather than a race-inspired marketing agenda) are already increasing production of step-thru frames, noting increasing sales to both men and women. When I bought my Rivendell Clem Smith Jr, I got it on clearance, because (per per phone call with their GM) "nobody was buying the H (high top tube) version. Their newer fillet brazed Hillibike line have all been low top tube from the beginning. Grant Petersen has published the breakdown of Riv Mixte sales by men versus women. I forget the number, but it's something like 70/30 (men being the smaller number). Velo Orange just introduced a step through version of their Polyvalent frame which is on pre-order. So this isn't just a quirk of Rivendell. The truth is, gender specific frames are a relic from when dresses were the only acceptable garb for women. If you want the best combination of low weight versus strength, sure a high top tube makes sense regardless of frame material. But if you like to carry stuff, or just be comfortable, low top tube makes so much sense. For every day use, I'm liking the idea of a step through, and kind of wish I went for the Clem "L" (to be fair, it was out of stock when I bought the "H").

And if anyone is worried about perception, I say this: If someone is insecure enough about his masculinity to have feelings about what another man rides, well that's his problem. Should anyone care what someone like that thinks anyway? Then again, when I rode motorbikes, I had a Sportster for 16 years. It's what I had cash for at the time, and satisfied my requirements. Some of those Harley types aren't shy about giving a stranger a ribbing about his "girls bike". So I've already had time to work that out.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 18, 2020)

Perhaps someone can figure out how to hinge one of TRM's "Convertible tanks" so after you've stepped through you can position the tank so you'll fool most of the people you're worried about thinking less of you because you chose to ride a "woman's," "girls," step through," "low entry,"  "unisex" bike.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 18, 2020)

Quick Cal said:


> Is this worth $200?
> 
> View attachment 1230351



That girls Higgins is definitely worth the $200. It's a great color combo. 
I recently sold a girls Columbia that rode great  to another guy wanting a bar bike.
It was a comfy ride and I rode it on several occasions.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 18, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> i've taken one of the gal's bikes out now and again no weird hang ups here
> anybody got a prob that's their prob and they can keep it
> 
> View attachment 1230330
> ...



That's a cool pink bike Scott. I hadn't thought of using that color fo one of my bikes.


----------



## phantom (Jul 18, 2020)

I would say go for what you are comfortable on......I have even seen guys driving Beetle convertibles, MX5's and Mini Convertibles. If that's your thing more power to you.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> That's a cool pink bike Scott. I hadn't thought of using that color fo one of my bikes.




thanks!
it's vintage glidden jap-a-lac in coral.
found an nos can at a swap, reduced it with turpentine and mixed in a bit of 1-shot hardener, sprayed with with a cheap harbor freight touchup gun over aerosol can red oxide primer


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 18, 2020)

as far as regular people riding late model girls bikes I figure anyone riding a girls bike is a person who does not have a bike of his own, and no car as well. same with adults on a 20" BMX

had a girls Schwinn 3 speed Lightweight many moons ago. it was early 50's I'd guess. I rode it only a couple times mostly just to be sure everything worked. if I were going to ride a girls bike with a group it would have to be something really special.

I'm 60. good god I hope there is never a time when I can't get on a men's bike anymore. what a sad day that will be.


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 18, 2020)

I got five cars three buses five truck  three back hoes and a ceane, five wooden boats three kayaks a inflatable three indian motorcycles and thirty bikes. I am 65 and ride my 641/2 super deluxe schiwinn stingray  or my girls 38 airflow ...... so goes stereotyping by what kind of bike u ride and I dare anyone to call someone queer midget or grandpa ....... ok i ride my Doodlebug more than anything else and the neighbors line up on curb to watch


----------



## AndyA (Jul 18, 2020)

Quick Cal said:


> I'm an old guy, 60. I really want to ride a bike for exercise. Would a big steel tank Higgy be too heavy?
> 
> I do have a spaceliner I just got that I'm working on. But man. Those old big Higgy's really do it for me,,,lol.



Yeah, some of my dumbbells are too heavy, too. What could be better exercise than pumping a big steel tanker up a hill? That can definitely be part of a high intensity interval training (HIIT) workout. Have fun!


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 18, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> as far as regular people riding late model girls bikes I figure anyone riding a girls bike is a person who does not have a bike of his own, and no car as well. same with adults on a 20" BMX
> 
> had a girls Schwinn 3 speed Lightweight many moons ago. it was early 50's I'd guess. I rode it only a couple times mostly just to be sure everything worked. if I were going to ride a girls bike with a group it would have to be something really special.
> 
> I'm 60. good god I hope there is never a time when I can't get on a men's bike anymore. what a sad day that will be.




Just wait; your time is coming.  I'm 73 now.  13 years ago I could do almost anything that I could do when I was 35.  Even at 65 I was still going strong.  God has a sense of humor and he tries it out on you when you get close to 70.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 18, 2020)

I have the same bike. Paid $75 for the bike and ??? for a tank (pictured as when I bought it, no pictures with the tank installed.)  I wouldnt sell it for less than 2 bills.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 18, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Just wait; your time is coming.  I'm 73 now.  13 years ago I could do almost anything that I could do when I was 35.  Even at 65 I was still going strong.  God has a sense of humor and he tries it out on you when you get close to 70.



 I'm not getting old without a fight.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2020)

I've put more miles on my Skylark has than my girlfriend but I wouldn't call it my "go to" bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 18, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm not getting old without a fight.



The fight is what wore me out and knocked me down. Along with fighting prostate cancer and having a couple of surgeries - torn rotator cuff and osteochondritus descans of the talus, plus the costrochondritus in the cartilage around my ribcage.  You get injured easier and it takes longer to heal and during the length of the healing you loose a couple of steps.  Keep thinking the good thoughts but don't forget that you've been forewarned.  I spent 20 years in the Army, did all that PT with ease.  Went to college on a track scholarship and was in great shape.  Still got old.


----------



## ssum2 (Jul 18, 2020)

They are called side steps in early teens 30 and 40 when their no cars business men with suits rode side step bicycle orginally for girls and skirts but remember no cars until 50s


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 18, 2020)

My wife has several and I’ve ridden them on girls bikes only rides!!! Who cares, ride/ buy what you like!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 18, 2020)

I HAVE CALLED GIRLS BIKES 'STEP THROUGH' FRAMES.
ESPECIALLY EASY FOR RIDING A BIKE WHEN YOUR OLD.
I HAVE SOLD SEVERAL GIRLS BIKES ON THAT BASIS OF USE.


----------



## vincev (Jul 18, 2020)

If you only want one bike then get the bike in a boys model.Its obvious this concerns you so go for the boys version. I have many girls bikes and I dont care what I ride.Finding time to ride is the hard part.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 18, 2020)

comedian Gallagher did a routine about bikes where he says   "why does the one with the balls get the bar?"


----------



## Rat Pilot (Jul 18, 2020)

I’ve got quite a few, and I’ve ridden most of them.


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2020)

really started riding girls bikes at swap meets years ago for easyoff to get those deals!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 19, 2020)

It is up to Hosers to restore female bikes. The ladies I know would break a nail and be done with the project.  I ride girls bike mostly but I still throw my leg over.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 19, 2020)

I wasn't really worried about being seen on a girls bike. I don't care what others think. Just wondering if I was going to be doing something wrong. I "AM " a violator,,,lol. 

That being said I did get it. 

I brought it home and went for a ride. Then some big mean girl pushed me down and took it away from me. She said this was a girls bike and it's hers now,,,,lol. 

Seriously though. I will start a thread on it.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2020)

I’ve currently got 3 rideable girls bikes. And I do ride them (Forgot to get a photo of the Western Flyer after installing the chain, saddle and pedals) Mostly to lunch during work as they are stored at work. Usually the Schwinn Meteor as it does have a basket to hold my lunch.


----------



## Miq (Jul 19, 2020)

It seems like almost all modern mountain bikes these days look like "girls" bikes.  I can't see how anyone would care...








 etc....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 20, 2020)

I build these one for my lovely Daughter. 

(Bryzza love her!!!!!!) And guess what she love ride my boys bikes. every time she gets a chance, For me or my lovely son.

( Juan Oscar love him Tooooooo!!!!!!) We 
Don't see or have any Problema!!! cause we ride her bike Tooooo Haha, Sooo for all of my friends. Here or There don't WORRY about it.   Either, 
Boys or girls bike, love your bikes and ride on It!!!!!!

And enjoy Plus stay safe with family and friends. That's the most important matters. Love and enjoy your beautiful bikes


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 20, 2020)

Dad (rip) worked as Sears service manager and people returned broken bikes a lot. Rather than throwing them out he would bring them home for me. He had to pay 50 cents for them (store policy). I was elated because of tons of spare parts, but most I repaired and rode. The girls bikes I sometimes welded a crossbar on them then painted...no one knew the difference.
Older now I could care less. The few making a remark I simply whack them with my pocketbook.[emoji57]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 20, 2020)

My neighbor who is a very sprite 72, in better shape than me, just came over. I showed him the Higgy. He was givin me crap. He said it's a friggin girls bike. I said it don't matter to me. He said it did to him, "I got nut's" he said. I said go throw your leg over that Spacelinger.

Well He about fell over. I said I don't want hear anymore about you and your nut's,,,lol.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 21, 2020)

[emoji21]



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Jul 21, 2020)

When I was much younger I had a nice Girl's Rollfast.  Would ride the entire Venice, Santa Monica bike path in the evening.  Went as fast as possible.  The step through frame allowed to lean your body as far over to the side as possible while keeping the bike upright.  Sliding and fighting the sand on the path the whole way.  I thought it was faster than my men's bike.  It sure felt like it!  Those days are gone but it was a blast!

I can still lift for a top tube now at least though  For a while!


----------



## 1968fury (Jul 21, 2020)

I’ve been riding my grandmothers Iver  Johnson bike since I got the s-7 wheels and love it. We got a freebie Panama jack bike for my daughter but it seems to be a cross between men’s and women’s.


----------



## COB (Jul 22, 2020)

I like to ride this one. Out of all the bikes I have, this one always seems to generate the most comments and questions!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 3, 2020)

*Im with Wes[The Keeper of the Keys to The Locks] on his above statement ,,when my Back acts fool,, lower Lumbar,,I jump on a Step Through,,say,,for instance ,,This  1941 Elgin Rattle Can  Miss  Representation of a Miss America,,smooth sailin ,,no need to try to put your leg ova the top bar.Rode it Today as a Matter of Fact .This is quite Da Thread,,Its like askin ???Who puts Skirt Gaurds  on a Mens Bike?????

*


----------



## dools103 (Dec 20, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I have the same bike. Paid $75 for the bike and ??? for a tank (pictured as when I bought it, no pictures with the tank installed.)  I wouldnt sell it for less than 2 bills.View attachment 1230792



Does that have a battery operated tail light?


----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 21, 2020)

They all have a certain beauty to them! I did not realize girl frame bikes were geared diffrent then guy frame bikes. Intresting.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Interestingly,  it's quite frowned upon over here in vintage circles.  But who cares, a bike is a bike, ride what you like.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 21, 2020)

dools103 said:


> Does that have a battery operated tail light?



No tail light, not even a reflector on the rack.  Just one reflector on the fender.


----------



## ian (Dec 21, 2020)

I do. I have a '48 Columbia women's bike that I take out occasionally. It has 24x2.125 tires,  so it's not the most efficient rider. I've yet to get my girl to go for a ride. Fingers crossed....


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 21, 2020)

I made the best of both worlds and converted this girls 1936 Colson into a custom TRM tank bike with 2 LED headlights and a horn. Great riding bike that gets its share of comments on rides


----------



## ian (Dec 21, 2020)

Just took my girls bike out for a ride in balmy Walla Walla WA. She's kinda small in stature,  but she floats down the road. It's a great day for a ride.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 21, 2020)

I ride this bike quite a bit. It’s lively and comfortable and smooths out the road.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 21, 2020)

My son rides this one.


----------



## Retro Flutter (Dec 21, 2020)

The anti-freeze green muscle bike is my main muscle bike, didn't think I was gonna like it cause it's a girl's bike but man, loving it. It's also got the 3spd, so, was a no brainier to keep as a rider. It's a CCM made bike rebranded as a Supercycle..uses various parts from the Cheetah and Mustang.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2020)

Sonic_scout said:


> They all have a certain beauty to them! I did not realize girl frame bikes were geared diffrent then guy frame bikes. Intresting.




That was mostly during prewar and early post war times. Starting around the mid 50's they were both the same.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 21, 2020)

Retro Flutter said:


> The anti-freeze green muscle bike is my main muscle bike, didn't think I was gonna like it cause it's a girl's bike but man, loving it. It's also got the 3spd, so, was a no brainier to keep as a rider. It's a CCM made bike rebranded as a Supercycle..uses various parts from the Cheetah and Mustang.
> 
> View attachment 1324708



There is an antifreeze green step through for sale locally. Supercycle with a CCM chainring. 
it’s in decent shape going by the pictures, they are asking $25, but it’s kind of a drive, and I haven’t been able to make it. 
we used to see some of those in Michigan when I was younger. And we always went over the bridge for beer, and gas and sometimes a camping trip up on the Lake. 
the Canadian side of Lake Huron is beautiful!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 21, 2020)

Retro Flutter said:


> The anti-freeze green muscle bike is my main muscle bike, didn't think I was gonna like it cause it's a girl's bike but man, loving it. It's also got the 3spd, so, was a no brainier to keep as a rider. It's a CCM made bike rebranded as a Supercycle..uses various parts from the Cheetah and Mustang.
> 
> View attachment 1324708



That Misfit thing has a cool out of balance look!


----------



## Retro Flutter (Dec 21, 2020)

Swampthing said:


> There is an antifreeze green step through for sale locally. Supercycle with a CCM chainring.
> it’s in decent shape going by the pictures, they are asking $25, but it’s kind of a drive, and I haven’t been able to make it.
> we used to see some of those in Michigan when I was younger. And we always went over the bridge for beer, and gas and sometimes a camping trip up on the Lake.
> the Canadian side of Lake Huron is beautiful!




I plan on swapping the 3 piece out for a CCM crank, whenever I can find one.  It's such a good colour though. I picked up this one for about $50cad earlier this year. Cleaned off some surface rust, fix a welded pedal and it was good to go. Rear tire is NOS almost.



1motime said:


> That Misfit thing has a cool out of balance look!




Thanks, lol. The rear end on it came from a women's CCM, so I guess it counts for this thread too? It's a mixed bag of parts.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2020)

My 1st Ballooner was a ladies Hiawatha back in the early 1980's. Bought in Minneapolis Mn.  I still have it ( in Family). It was mine ( until I found a dudes bike model) then it was my ex Wife's, now it is my Daughters ( she is 22 now). Over in Europe ( especially Holland by my experience on holiday) most bikes are step thu gals frames. I prefer to ride a boy/men's frame, but to each their own.


----------

